# NBA Draft Spotlight 2004: Point Guards



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

NBA Draft Spotlight 2004: Point Guards (2-1-04).
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=draftdope1&prov=st&type=lgns


Marcelinho Huertas:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Man, this is a weak year for a team that needs a PG.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

There's Jameer Nelson, and then nothing. Who knows about guys like Sebastian Telfair? I don't know about the Euros.

I predict that some of the good pgs from 2003 who didn't make a roster will be back in 2004 to fill specific needs for certain teams. Jermaine Boyette is one guy who comes to mind, but there are others.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

Did Devin Harris from Wisconsin decide to stay for another year? He could develope into like an Alvin Williamswho isn't that bad(More potential). Although this would still classify him as a "combo gaurd", which is often looked at as a negative by some scouts and coaches(not in my opinion).


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Roko Ukic is probably best PG prospect from Europe, after him Sasha Vujacic. Ivan Koljevic is undersized and he is more SG like J.C.Navarro.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I still say Blake Stepp has potential, he ten times the prospect dickau was.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Is Felton leaning toward staying?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> I still say Blake Stepp has potential, he ten times the prospect dickau was.


I think we are the only one's who believe Stepp can do something in the NBA. 

He can be a solid backup if nothing else. If I was a GM I wouldn't go first round with Stepp, but I would definitely give him a shot at 2nd round.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

My 2004 PG rankings (right now):

1.) Ben Gordon 6'2 185 - not as much as a true point as some other players, but at his size, his pro position is PG; I think he will be a Dwyane Wade-type combo point.
2.) Jameer Nelson 6'0 195 - college POY, more than ready to be NBA contributor.
3.) Shaun Livingston 6'7 175 - one of the big questions of the draft, but true point at 6'7 is rare; needs weight, experience.
3.) Devin Harris 6'3 185 - height and great play lately pushing stock up.
4.) Sebastian Telfair 6'0 170 - height and level of competition only thing hurting him right now.
5.) Ray Felton 6'0 190 - no doubting his skills, but height and shot are biggest knocks.
6.) Marcelo Huertas 6'3 185 - don't know much about him, but based on hype and heresay, this is where I'd put him now.
7.) Sasha Vujacic 6'7 195 - NBA loves tall ballhandlers and he fits the bill.
8.) Blake Stepp 6'4 195 - good height and offensive skills, but will he be Dan Dickau?
9.) Chris Duhon 6'1 190 - great leader, distributor, defender, but will he rediscover his jump shot?
10.) Timmy Bowers 6'2 180 - not a great distributor, but is athletic and a good shooter.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Stepp will get picked up by someone who needs a backup but it will be in the 2nd round. It does seem to be a weak year for PG's but last year was a great one with TJ Ford, Kirk Hinrich, Marcus Banks, Leandrinho Barbosa, Zoran Plainic, Steve Blake so I mean this will be the year of the Big Man and that's ok. Jameer is a keeper though.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

What about Marcus Moore...He has good size...not sure if he could be a tru PG and he needs to work on his shot...but he has size and could potentially be a good pay-off...last year he was projected late first/early second


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

> I think we are the only one's who believe Stepp can do something in the NBA.


i beleive he could
and i would even take a chance on him at the end of first round if i was a GM


jarrett jack
chris paul
raymond felton
are the cream of the crop

Jameer Nelson
CJ Watson
Ben Gordon
are aight(Gordon and Nelson are a little overrated)

Chris Duhon is a 2nd rounder
i think barrett will be a sleeper
marques green can be a boykins type player
Devin Harris won't amount to anythin IMO

shaun livingston out of high school will be Great not a top 5 pick
but definatly deserves to be in the lottery

telfair is overrated
darius washington is more of a combo guard

there is a bunch of Point forwards
here is how i rank 'em(as their ability to play point forward not their overall game and their potential)
Igudoala
Francisco Garcia
Cedric Bozeman
Christian Drejer
Luke Jackson
Julius Hodge
Ronnie Brewer
Deforrest Riley
Marcus Moore
Alex Acker
Sammy Mejia
Julian Sensley
Jason Williams


as far as the Euro guys
i dont know much but they all suck from what ive heard and seen a little
the Ukic guy is OK


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Gordon isn't a point guard. He's a Dajuan Wagner clone.

I thought Marcus Moore would be good. But he's just back in the pack fighting to be a distant second to Jameer.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It's better than last year. I'll take Gordon, Nelson and Felton over Ford, Hinrich and Ridnour


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> I still say Blake Stepp has potential, he ten times the prospect dickau was.


he is slow as a turtle


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> Did Devin Harris from Wisconsin decide to stay for another year? He could develope into like an Alvin Williamswho isn't that bad(More potential). Although this would still classify him as a "combo gaurd", which is often looked at as a negative by some scouts and coaches(not in my opinion).


I'm probably a little biased because I live across the street from the Kohl Center, but he's going to stay. In fact, there's no chance he leaves this year, he wants a degree. Plus no one from Wisconsin ever leaves early.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Is John Gilchrist coming out this year?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Marcus Moore is a amazing prospect, but son of a ***** he slacks off all the time! If he was more competitive and played harder he would easily be a top 15 pick. Great pass skills, height, handle, length, scoring ability but he plays way to lackadaisically.




> Gordon isn't a point guard. He's a Dajuan Wagner clone.


 I wouldn't say that, I would say Will Bynum is more like Juanny than Gordon. Gordon is not as good at getting to the tin like Dajuan.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow when you say that, you lose some credibility because its CLEARLY evident, its Nelson and then everyone else. No one is playing better in the country yet they are underrated


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> It's better than last year. I'll take Gordon, Nelson and Felton over Ford, Hinrich and Ridnour


Interesting. I think Ford is more of a real point guard, and quicker than anyone this year. None of this year's PG's have fundamentals like Hinrich, although Gordon will probably surpass him. Felton is still a huge risk, even though he has amazing skills. He might end up like Keyon Dooling, who also has incredible potential but didn't mature enough in college. Felton might look more like Ford, with his incredible speed and quickness, along with a lot more vertical athleticism and he is a true playmaker, but he can't really score quite yet. What makes him more than a really athletic Jamaal Tinsley?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I like Ray Felton, but he needs to stay at least one more year. He has to find his shot before he gets to the league.

Marcus Moore's stock was pretty high after last season, but has taken a complete nose-dive this year. His numbers have plummetted in just about every category. His shooting numbers are horrendous. We're looking at Jerryl Sasser Part 2 w/ him. His height and ball skills may land him in the second round, but he has seriously regressed this year.

I don't really like the Gordon-Wagner comparison. Wagner is a plain scorer who doesn't shoot that well. Gordon is a lights-out shooter who can slash also.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think Ford is more of a real point guard, and quicker than anyone this year. None of this year's PG's have fundamentals like Hinrich, although Gordon will probably surpass him. Felton is still a huge risk, even though he has amazing skills. He might end up like Keyon Dooling, who also has incredible potential but didn't mature enough in college. Felton might look more like Ford, with his incredible speed and quickness, along with a lot more vertical athleticism and he is a true playmaker, but he can't really score quite yet. What makes him more than a really athletic Jamaal Tinsley?


I'm with you and I am a HUGE Jameer Nelson fan but Ford is a better Point Guard than any coming out in this draft


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm with you and I am a HUGE Jameer Nelson fan but Ford is a better Point Guard than any coming out in this draft


I'm on the bandwagon also. The more I watch him the more I like him. Jameer is owning college ball; it's like men among boys.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Jameer Nelson is much, much better than Ford. Jameer is a better defender and can shoot. He will be a 10+ year pro, with the potential to be as good or better than Marbury. He will be in the top 5 of the draft, easily.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Come on, PG's need to go to college. Only a team that can afford to sit the man for 2-3 years will take a chance on Livingston. What team has an aging PG who will be picking in the 8-20 range?


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

How about Chris Thomas?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alchemist</b>!
> How about Chris Thomas?


Thomas fills the stat columns but makes bad decisions. He should definitely stay at least one more year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Jameer Nelson is much, much better than Ford. Jameer is a better defender and can shoot. He will be a 10+ year pro, with the potential to be as good or better than Marbury. He will be in the top 5 of the draft, easily.


Not likely. You go big big big if you can and hes not. Top 10 more likely. I dont think he will be as good as Marbury. Mabury was/is way more athletic now than Jameer will ever be. That being said I am a Nelson fan, thats just being honest in my assesments of him


----------



## templeuman (Feb 2, 2004)

Besides Jameer Nelson all the other PG's in the draft this year are iffy. Jameer has already got a lottery pick on lock and maybe S. Livingston or Ray Felton (if he leaves) might slip through in the first round. Sebastian Telfair needs to go to college plain and simple. At his size, why would any NBA team take a chance on him in the draft? To the play the point in the NBA you need experience and his lack there of will not help his status.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Dont get me wrong, i think Nelson will be a great player, but lets compare his stats to Marcus Banks, a guy who has struggled to make the transfer from NCAA to NBA

Nelson-33mpg, 20.4ppg, 4.6rpg, 5.2apg, 3.4spg, .5FG%, .4 3PT%

Banks-33.6mpg, 20.3ppg, 3.4rpg, 5.5apg, 2.8spg, .51FG%, .33 3PT%


Almost exactl;y the same.

As a blazer fan, i hope we do not draft Nelson because he is not a pass 1st PG, and he is playing with inflated numbers due to being in a divison with a lack of talent.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Dont get me wrong, i think Nelson will be a great player, but lets compare his stats to Marcus Banks, a guy who has struggled to make the transfer from NCAA to NBA
> 
> Nelson-33mpg, 20.4ppg, 4.6rpg, 5.2apg, 3.4spg, .5FG%, .4 3PT%
> ...




Thats where you are wrong blazer guy. He is a pass first Point guard that can score. Each year his scoring has gone up as a neccessity. If you watch they're games hes constantly looking, setting up his teamates for scores. St Joseph's front line is not that great and dont finish alot of his passes which in turn would bring down his assist numbers. You guys would be lucky to get him. Hes a Point Guard. In every sense of the word


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

If you ask me, Roko Ukic should be one of the top PG considerations for any team. Of course if he chooses to go to the draft and I don't think he will. He's a great ball handler, quick and a great shooter (wether it's from distance or a bit closer). On the start of the season he struggled a bit because he had to play SG. He scored 15PPG, but that wasn't it. In the last two months he again started playing PG (his team fired the starting PG) and he's playing great since than. He's scoring 15-20PPG and dishing 10 assists. He's probably a better player than Planinic of the Nets and he is two years younger. And the main reason to pick Ukic is his head. He keeps his head clear, only basketball is his whole life and he is willing to work very hard to suceed. (he reminds me of D.Petrovic because of that)


----------

